# Showering: female v male



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

How To shower like a woman.....................

Take off clothing and place it in sectioned laundry basket according to whites and coloured.

Walk to bathroom wearing long dressing gown.

If you see husband along the way, cover up any exposed areas.

Look at your womanly physique in the mirror - make mental note to do more sit-ups.

Get in shower. Use face cloth; arm cloth, leg cloth, long loofah, wide loofah and pumice stone.

Wash hair once with cucumber and sage shampoo with 43 added vitamins.

Washhair again to make sure it is clean.

Condition hair with grapefruit mint conditioner enhanced with natural advacado oil, leave on hair for 15 minutes.

Wash face with crushed apricot facial, scrub for 10 minutes until red.

Wash entire rest of body with ginger nut and jaffa cake bodywash.

Shave armpits and legs.

Turn off shower. Squeegee off all wet surfaces in shower, spray mould spots with Exit Mould.

Get out of shower.

Dry with towel the size of a small country. Wrap hair in super absorbent towel.

Check entire body for spots, tweeze hairs.

Return to bedroom wearing long dressing gown and towel on head.

If you see husband along the way, cover any exposed areas.

How to shower like a man...................

Take off clothes while sitting on the edge of the bed. Leave in a pile.

Walk naked to the bathroom. If you see wife along the way, shake knob at her, making a woo-hoo sound.

Look at manly physique in the mirror.

Admire size of your knob and scratch your arse.

Get in the shower. Wash your face. Wash your armpits.

Blow your nose in your hands and let the water rinse them off.

Make huge fart noises (real or artificial) and laugh at how loud they sound in the shower.

Spend majority of time washing privates and surrounding area.

Wash your butt leaving those course hairs stuck on the soap.

Shampoo hair.

Make shampoo Mohawk.

Pee

Rinse off and get out of shower.

Partially dry off. Fail to notice water on floor.

Admire knob size in mirror again.

Leave shower door open, wet mat on floor, light and fan on.

Return to bedroom with towel around waist. If you pass wife, pull off towel, shake knob at her and make woo-hoo noise again.

Throw wet towel on bed.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mens habits ewwwwwwwwww gross! I think I hate men now! :wink:


----------



## WonderWoman (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cool Nickname WonderWoman! 8)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

LMAO fantastic!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Mens habits ewwwwwwwwww gross! I think I hate men now! :wink:


WOO HOO Ab's.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dimmit - Down boy :!:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

dimitt said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Mens habits ewwwwwwwwww gross! I think I hate men now! :wink:
> ...


Don't you Ab's me...Dim's  :wink:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

woo hoo woo hoo woo hoo..... Ab's


----------

